# redington



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Check out cabelas they have redington ct. rods (classic trout rods) half off. Thought I would post a heads up for any looking for a new rod.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

burt said:


> Check out cabelas they have redington ct. rods (classic trout rods) half off. Thought I would post a heads up for any looking for a new rod.


Thanks for the heads-up Burt. The Redington CT rods are pretty nice. for anyone looking into getting a slower, "UL Class rod," the CT 8'6" 3wt has some pretty high rankings. I was fortunate enough to cast one over the weekend, and it IS pretty sweet - a deal at $150, a STEAL at $75. If you're an Orvis person, I'd consider this action in between a Superfine Full flex and Mid flex action.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

I took the rod out yesterday after some bows and I really like the soft presentation I can make with this rod.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Glad to see you out there with the long rod Burt!


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Took the 5 wt red out today and was hammering the hybrid striped bass anywhere from hand size up to 5 lbs and the rod did great. What a rush on a 5 wt clouser chart and white bucktail with bead chain eyes was the ticket. Any one looking at buying one these rods I don't think you will be unhappy.


----------



## lpismm (Nov 27, 2012)

got a 5wt for some general fly fishing, combined with a sage line. Great deal!!!


----------

